# Scrapefest 2015 At Oxtool- Benecia, Ca



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 24, 2015)

I was asked by a member of this forum , Bob Korves, if i was interested in meeting Tom Lipton and doing some scraping at his shop in Benicia,Ca. I immediately said yes. I'm subscribed to Tom's channel on youtube and like his no nonsense approach to machining and his videos are very informative and interesting.
through a couple correspondences, Tom interjected the idea of having a few other people join us and make a party of it.  Of course i was all for the idea.
2 members of past Richard King's scraping class, Gordon Long and Ron Leap were added to the roster for #Scrapefest2015 here's a snapshot of the participants.





It was a very nice shop to hold the event. Tom is extremely well tooled and organized, as well as being a genuinely nice guy. I was impressed by his machinery and his shop.

Gordon scraped a seasoned surface plate,
Ron scraped a cast iron blank ASTM247 from Mcmaster Carr as a practice piece
Bob scraped a surface gage base and a slotted angle plate
Tom scraped a Pratt & Whitney precision level
I scraped on my dovetail straightedge.
we all enjoyed the time and exchanged many ideas.

I had a great time meeting some new friends and seeing Bob once again.
I hope to report soon on another volume of Scrapefest.

if you are interested in seeing Tom's video highlights click the link below:





thanks for reading,


----------



## darkzero (Apr 24, 2015)

I was waiting for this one ever since you told me about it. Looks like you guys had lots of fun! Great job!

I'm thinking about driving up for the open house coming up but not sure if I can make. I've been wanting to visit his shop & finally meet Tom in person.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks Will,
Tom's an amazing guy. he's brilliant and very good natured.
We had a blast!
If you can make it, that'd be sweet.
I hope to see you there!
all the best,
mike


----------

